# s&w9ve, drawing and part #



## bikerbonze1 (Apr 26, 2009)

hi folks
i'm a new member and i need help.
i bought a s&w9ve about a month ago, and i tried to do a trigger job on it and i ruined one of the sear springs. does anyone know where i can download a parts drawing along with part #, where can i buy the 2 small springs that go in the sear part of the gun?
thanks in advance
bikerbonze1


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Midway - Sigma Parts

Numrich

You can send it back to Smith and Wesson too. It might cost you a little but it would be worth it. It's really bot a good idea to try to to a trigger job on a Sigma outside of replacing the striker spring. You can take a couple pounds off and with use the trigger will loosen up enough on it's own the rest of the way. Bu understand the Smith Sigma pistols were not designed to be target weapons. They are combat pistols and therefore are set up like one. It is a striker fired double action only weapon. They made thew trigger as it was to try and keep the lawyers happy. There is no way you fire a stock Sigma and not mean it. That's a 12 lb pull out of the box and the travel is HUGE.

You would be well advised to get it's trigger back the way it's supposed to be then worry about the striker and get some snap caps and practice. I owned the SW40VE and I did just what I've said. I replaced the striker spring and I practiced...A lot! Using a dot or some fixed point on a wall and dry firing (a checked empty) weapon will do more for your ability to use it than anything you tried to do in that trigger assembly. Outside of a little polishing in there there is nothing that you can do that will speed up trigger time to even out the trigger.

You have a reliable weapon. Many people put down the Sigma series pistols but I can tell you that I have owned two all together (40VE & SW380) and both did better than I expected. And you will just not find better than the W&W customer service dept. I had a spring pop off on my 40 and took it to the shop I bought it and asked if I could send it back to get it fixed. It went round trip in 10 days and I never paid a dime. Not even to ship it to them. I might not be the best fan of their auto loaders (fantastic wheel guns!) but you have to admire the service.

Good luck getting ti back together. If it was me I'd send it back and let the guys that build it put it back together. M<any times it will have some stuff dome to it that you never asked for like polishing feed ramps or other parts. I've seen them replace barrels and more to make sure when it went back it will be a better weapon than when you send it off. But the parts shouldn't be too hard to find if you want to make it right yourself.


----------

